# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 April 2006)

Greetings all... well April has almost disappeared on us and its time to start thinking about the May stock tipping competition. There are only three more trading days left in this months competition and it seems Profitseeker, WayneL and Prospector are fighting it out amongst themselves for the top spot. All three have achieved returns of more than 50% so far and it is looking as though there could be another cliffhanger in the making this month!

Thank you once again to James and the team at Otrader for sponsoring the May competition. If you haven't taken a look at their amazing portfolio management software already please click here to pay them a visit and see how Otrader can benefit you!

*Lets quickly recap the rules:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

The first placegetter will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on April 30 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason.*

Good luck to all entrants!

Don't forget that Otrader are still offering a *FREE* copy of their great portfolio management software to the competition entrant with the best average return over March, April and May. The winner of this prize will be announced at the conclusion of the May competition!

N.B. The new competition has had to be held over until June as it has required a little more testing than was originally anticipated. Thanks again to ctp6360 for all his efforts!


----------



## sandik17 (25 April 2006)

Joe, I'm going to change tact this month...although I think ENG will still do well....I'm going with BRO.
Thanks


----------



## IGO4IT (25 April 2006)

Hi Joe,

FAR again pls, most of the action is still coming in May.

cheers,


----------



## noirua (25 April 2006)

Hi Joe, my stock for May is Triako Resources TKR.


----------



## sam76 (25 April 2006)

VSG please Joe


----------



## 56gsa (25 April 2006)

Hi Joe, still new to all this but think i just qualify so will give it a go.

SMO for me, thanks


----------



## 123enen (25 April 2006)

SEN for me please Joe.


----------



## kgee (25 April 2006)

Put me down for EDN
thanks Joe


----------



## sangshim (25 April 2006)

SEN has been struggling for a while even after a few good ann.
I'll go for SEN.


----------



## crackaton (25 April 2006)

Hey Joe, I'm going with ..... AGZ !!


----------



## powerkoala (25 April 2006)

Hi Joe,
I m new in this competition.
But hopefully I can follow you all
Can I have MTN pls
Thanks


----------



## bvbfan (25 April 2006)

I'll have EQN thanks


----------



## twojacks28 (25 April 2006)

hi im new to this. can i have bzi joe


----------



## Prospector (25 April 2006)

And I will grab TZN again please......


----------



## RichKid (25 April 2006)

ARQ (ARC Energy) for me again please Joe.


----------



## justjohn (25 April 2006)

TAM thanks Joe


----------



## son of baglimit (26 April 2006)

might just go back to nms for now - somethings up - thks joe


----------



## jet-r (26 April 2006)

CUO for me please 

thanks Joe


----------



## powwww (26 April 2006)

IGR Integra mining limited for me please joe

Got some very significant drilling coming up for May...


----------



## visual (26 April 2006)

vcr ,please Joe


----------



## redandgreen (26 April 2006)

AWB pls Joe
thx


----------



## hypnotic (26 April 2006)

Hi Joe,

I think i just qualify for tipping  : 

Sorry i am very new to this, can you put down PEM for me.

Thanks,

Hypnotic


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2006)

CBH thanks JOE


----------



## professor_frink (26 April 2006)

gunna be different. no mining companies for me! can I have TLS please. hopefully I won't come last


----------



## Strw23 (26 April 2006)

RGP for me please.
First time entering for me so hopefully I wont come last.

Scott


----------



## justjohn (26 April 2006)

Joe i see Porper used TAM for the April Tipping so if he/ she wants it again i will jump onboard IPM if available


----------



## markrmau (26 April 2006)

CRE for me again please.


----------



## MalteseBull (26 April 2006)

OXR for me thanks Joe


----------



## crackaton (26 April 2006)

Joe I think we should have a comp for dead set certs and speccies!! Some people have chosen blue chips which is ok, but how about dividing the comp? Just a thought!


----------



## Joe Blow (26 April 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Joe I think we should have a comp for dead set certs and speccies!! Some people have chosen blue chips which is ok, but how about dividing the comp? Just a thought!




New competition coming crackaton. May will probably be the last month with this current competition.


----------



## brerwallabi (26 April 2006)

SRI for me Joe. I might be a month too early though.


----------



## Profitseeker (27 April 2006)

If I can have a stock which is going to going to float at it's propectus price I would like uto. Else I'll take a punt on EMS thanks.


----------



## Profitseeker (27 April 2006)

Sorry. Can I change that to ALD? Thanks.


----------



## Fab (27 April 2006)

TZN


----------



## kariba (27 April 2006)

Hi, my choice is:

AEX

Thanks - Kariba


----------



## Strw23 (27 April 2006)

Joe can i change mine to rxl please


----------



## Duckman#72 (27 April 2006)

Hi Joe 

Sticking with BMX until it kills me. 

thanks


----------



## YELNATS (27 April 2006)

MTN with fingers crossed, thks Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2006)

Just so everyone knows, there can be NO changes once you have made your first selection (unless you have chosen one that has already been selected by another member) so please *choose carefully* before entering.


----------



## twojacks28 (27 April 2006)

hey jow how do we look at the competition once it has started?


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2006)

twojacks28 said:
			
		

> hey jow how do we look at the competition once it has started?




Click on the link that says 'Stock Tipping Competition' down near the bottom of the page. It will take a few seconds to load.


----------



## Prospector (27 April 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> TZN




Too late - dontcha think I would take it again? :


----------



## yogi-in-oz (27 April 2006)

Hi Joe,

Please lock in PYM behind the starting gates,
for the May Challenge ..... 

Many thanks.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... GOG is another Aussie oiler, that should do well
            in May '06, particularly around 08 and 15 May 2006.


----------



## Bobby (27 April 2006)

FDL  please.


----------



## insider (27 April 2006)

AGS please


----------



## ALFguy (28 April 2006)

First time in this. Think I qualify!

GHT for me please Joe - should be interesting.


----------



## Happy (28 April 2006)

BLT for me please.  Thanks Joe


----------



## JFK (28 April 2006)

*My Tip is ORO*


----------



## Nicks (28 April 2006)

SRK for me. It should be as much a star this month as it was last.


----------



## StockyBailx (28 April 2006)

MCK please! I'll try this one for size, might even give the compatition winners a run for thier money?

-----a Penny a day keeps the doctor away----


----------



## clowboy (28 April 2006)

AIE thanx JOE


----------



## tarnor (28 April 2006)

UNX for me


----------



## nizar (28 April 2006)

OMC (if its not taken) please


----------



## StockyBailx (29 April 2006)

Hope me entrie's in sweet, I really can't resist bye letting you's all know your a bunch of Ugle looking bugger's. But ill give ya's the time of day!

MCK still in for me i hope?
Thankx Joe!
All the best to you all and seriously sorry to hear about it------
will the market Fall?


----------



## kevro (29 April 2006)

Hi,
     RIM for me. I'm not qualified so I will just pretend.

Regards to all
Kevro


----------



## chicken (29 April 2006)

Joe..I am still with SBM if I may......


----------



## dutchie (30 April 2006)

G'day Joe

Hope your weekends going well.

I'll try EXT this month please.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## canny (30 April 2006)

YGL for May please Joe.
Good luck sorting through the entries - lots of changes, duplicates and non qualifiers!!


----------



## GreatPig (30 April 2006)

AND for me please (didn't see any other takers for it).

It took a hit on Friday, which put it right back to my trend line, so a good base to start from.

Of course, knowing my luck, Friday will just be the start of a major dive... 

GP


----------



## lesm (30 April 2006)

SHN for me please Joe.


----------



## tech/a (30 April 2006)

*CQT*

CRE was my second pick and I see Mark has that--goodluck.

Well done Wayne Im still on it from 60c


----------



## son of baglimit (30 April 2006)

but WHAT was ya tip GP - you didnt say ??????


----------



## Knobby22 (30 April 2006)

cmq


----------



## lesm (30 April 2006)

son of baglimit said:
			
		

> but WHAT was ya tip GP - you didnt say ??????




GP's pick was AND - Andean Resources


----------



## Porper (30 April 2006)

Highly secret software says I must have EMP please Joe.No idea why apart from the fact it should go up.


----------



## $unny (30 April 2006)

RPT for me Joe


----------



## surelle (30 April 2006)

OPL for me please Joe - good luck everyone


----------



## el_ninj0 (30 April 2006)

CMN for me please joe.


----------



## BraceFace (1 May 2006)

Hmmmmm....
I picked SMY  a couple of months ago and did OK, then last month a tipped something else and SMY went ballistic.
So (fearing that the horse may have bolted), I'll go for SMY again this month


----------



## tech/a (1 May 2006)

Good to see that last months bottom dwellers including myself have started out infront of last months chest beater!!!!
Well done lesm and nizar.


----------



## BraceFace (1 May 2006)

BraceFace said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm....
> 
> So (fearing that the horse may have bolted), I'll go for SMY again this month




I knew it!!!!!!
down 9% already
bugger me.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 May 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Good to see that last months bottom dwellers including myself have started out infront of last months chest beater!!!! Well done lesm and nizar.






Tech/a,

Sure, credit goes to where its due, its a good start .....
..... nice work  nizar, lesm  and powerkoala .....

..... but, it will not change the stats, that you finished
near the bottom last month, just like you started ..... .

Maybe, it would be better to wait for the end of the month, 
before you start mouthing off at others ..... otherwise, that
super-ego of yours may get dented, yet again ..... lol

..... after all, it is only Day #1, yet !~!

happy days

   yogi


----------



## nizar (1 May 2006)

Why is every1 mentioning me as if i finished near the bottom last month??

I picked SAU, opened the month at 27c and finished at 32c - Thats 18%+ and if i recall there were some RED stocks at the bottom of last months comp...

  
Thats for u Yogi, since u like to smile so much


----------



## powerkoala (1 May 2006)

Well, the credit goes to Young Trader for believing in MTN 
but still 1st day only. 30 days to go guys. 
Finger Cross


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 May 2006)

Hi nizar,

Was just giving "the mouth" a bit of his own back ..... 

"..... but, it will not change the stats, that you finished
near the bottom last month, just like you started ..... "

Nizar, quote from post above was directed at tech/a, 
not yourself ..... 

Again, as posted ..... nice work nizar, lesm and powerkoala
for getting away to a good start, in May.

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2006)

My mistake nizar,pologies.

"the mouth"  Hmm I like that.
"Put your money where your Mouth is."

Anyway here is a picture of how I make sure"The Mouth" gets heard.
Speaker is a bit small nowdays.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 May 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> "Put your money where your mouth is."






After being dumped on, by "mouth-from-the-south"
earlier in the week, it was just soooooo gooood to
see our entry finish the week, with MORE THAN DOUBLE
(almost TRIPLE) the return of big mouth's entry .....  

..... that's an ego-buster and swift justice ... !~!

Now they are saying:

"Put your foot where your mouth is." 


have a great weekend 

     yogi

P.S. ..... CQT should finish the month off its lows, 
             but still well behind PYM .....


----------



## canny (5 May 2006)

Early days, yes - but YGL has a long way to go yet in May! I might hang on if nothing comes flying in from nowhere!
Go The good guys!!


----------



## tech/a (6 May 2006)

Yogi *THANKS* I actually have PYM 
I liked your pick so put *MY MONEY * where your mouth is.
*Keep em coming you good thing!!!!!!!*


----------



## IGO4IT (6 May 2006)

watch out for FAR people, the rocket is warming up now & on halt since Thursday & will probably launch Monday morning!!


----------



## canny (8 May 2006)

Well FAR has made a good catch up run this morning. I bet docJ is smiling somewhere!!!
Old favourites are hard to forget!
Still hasn't caught YGL - and it's really not too late to get on board YGL - it's still going higher and there is good money to be made. They are pushing the NDO farm in deal to be a massive  cash cow. For quick profits - YGLO are a steal. Currently lagging behoind the heads - and should be trading around 8c+.
They have a 5c exercise in Dec 2008 - so the long date makes them excellent value.


----------



## IGO4IT (8 May 2006)

canny said:
			
		

> Well FAR has made a good catch up run this morning. I bet docJ is smiling somewhere!!!
> Old favourites are hard to forget!
> Still hasn't caught YGL - and it's really not too late to get on board YGL - it's still going higher and there is good money to be made. They are pushing the NDO farm in deal to be a massive  cash cow. For quick profits - YGLO are a steal. Currently lagging behoind the heads - and should be trading around 8c+.
> They have a 5c exercise in Dec 2008 - so the long date makes them excellent value.





Canny,

FAR is so far the bright side of my year 

watch it go to 40c by friday when Eagle project flow rates come in.

The FAR rocket had just taken off !!!!

cheers,


----------



## canny (10 May 2006)

IGO4IT said:
			
		

> Canny,
> 
> FAR is so far the bright side of my year
> 
> ...



Jeez IGO4IT - you're hot on my tail now. It's going to be a very interesting race for the rest of the month. 
I've always liked FAR but never thought we'd see the day when they actually took off properly!!
YGL still has a heap more steam in it - and I think it'll see 20c+ before the end of the month. A lot of big buying coming in from overseas. The NDO farm in is only part of the story yet to unfold. Brokers presentations are starting to happen, which will fire up more buying.
Can't believe there's not a YGL thread already.


----------



## tech/a (25 May 2006)

Yogi

Whats happened!!!
The Ducks taken the lead!
You must be devistated!


----------



## canny (26 May 2006)

Tech - I can't see any duck in the lead!!! LOL!!!!
Going to be a great race to the finishing post. Top 5 all in contention - and with the Dow fallout, we've recovered OK so far. I was up over 66% at one stage - but the down days certainly took their toll on us all.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 May 2006)

Hi Canny,

..... you have done very well to regain the lead and you 
are looking good to figure in a big finish for the month.

May good luck be on your side ..... 

-----

It sure looks like that duck opened his big mouth to
change feet, yet again ..... with an ill-timed post,
just like his ill-timed trading !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## tech/a (26 May 2006)

Hmmm
Ducks are just interested in Bears---the yogi type.

Just a lucky shot bearly grazzed me!!


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 May 2006)

So, let's get the tech's story straight here ...

..... after buying PYM at its recent highs, tech was 
in pain yesterday and sold out, as the price hit
its stop loss ... yes/no??

Now, tech is bleeding again, as he has bailed out of
PYM one day before positive news is announced
(see forecast in PYM thread) .....

.... and to add insult to injury, tech  finds his 
monthly pick going backwards, as well ... !~!

From  here, it looks like that big-mouthed duck 
is a loser, all around ..... 

byeee

yogi


----------



## tech/a (27 May 2006)

Remarkable!

Look you couldnt help me out with what I'm doing this afternoon could you?

I seem to have misplaced my diary--Oh and where ever that is your help there would be much appreciated.


----------



## canny (29 May 2006)

Joe,
I think the monthly May chart has 'glitched' on CUO.
Jeez - I'd love that %age rise in my bank account for a month - but I think the month start price should be .42, not .042!!!
Jet-r must be temporarily excited!!! LOL!!!!!
Cheers.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (31 May 2006)

Nice work, Canny ..... you did very well to regain the
lead, in a month that took everybody on a roller 
coaster ride ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## tech/a (31 May 2006)

*Drat done again by that walking picnic basket.*


----------

